# How old is too old?



## Goatherd (Sep 12, 2011)

Dogs i know.  Guard dogs I haven't a clue.  How old is too old for a guard dog to work or continue working?  Not to be vague, but I saw an ad for someone looking to place a 7 year old Pyr that is already a working sheep guard dog.  They also mention this dog is good with other dogs. livestock and poultry.
I gather they are disbanding their farm and want the dog to go to a farm where it would be cared for and continue working.
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, I don't have any personal experience with LGDs but my friends adopted an older Pyr and he guarded until he was just too sore to get around anymore.  I'd say as long as the dog is healthy and comfortable he should be fine.


----------



## carolinagirl (Sep 13, 2011)

If nothing else, he could be very useful in training a younger pup.  He should have a few good years left in him.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 13, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> If nothing else, he could be very useful in training a younger pup.  He should have a few good years left in him.


X2.  What a mentor that older dog will be for that young pup.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Sep 13, 2011)

G'day, at 7yrs he/she has lots of work left in it yet as long as its healthy and fed well,we had a Kelpie bitch that was still working at 15, even though she was quite deaf by the time she was 13 .When we had the goats we had Marama's and our dogs were in there middle teens when we retired them ........................T.O.R........................


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (Oct 12, 2011)

We took on a great pyr that was 12 he lived in the city all his life and his family couldnt bare watching him decline health wise. i brought him on the farm and with in the week he acted 10 years yonger he was the best livestock gardian ever! her lived with us 2 more years till we found him in his field he was a sleep and never woke up but i sware he was smiling


----------

